

 Please review my startup - barttenbrinke
https://www.snooze.io

======
barttenbrinke
Repost from last week, but I accidentally posted it in the new instead of the
ask thread, sorry! I'm particularly looking for feedback about how to explain
the product better (aka creating a better sales pitch). Somehow I find it very
hard to explain a simple product :). Now also available outside of Europe.

~~~
frabcus
It is quite hard to explain! I didn't get it from the headline "heartbeat
monitoring" \- I assumed it was a medical startup.

It's definitely a problem I have, particularly checking backups reliably run.
Feels like it should be a feature of, say, Pingdom though.

~~~
barttenbrinke
"Pingdom but reversed" crossed my mind as an option :)

